# ANZAC Day 2010



## 1feral1 (23 Apr 2010)

This year marks the 95th anniversary of the landings at Gallipoli.

Wiki's goss on ANZAC day, have a squizz here  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzac_Day

Wiki's Gallipoli 'briefing' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallipoli_Campaign

The local info, see Bribie Island http://www.moretonbay.qld.gov.au/uploadedFiles/common/events/ANZAC-Day-Services.pdf

Where I'll be www.bribiersl.com.au

Enjoy the recipe for the ANZAC biscuts. The read on the Turk soldier's head is grusome, but interesting, and the booze clipping is good for a laugh.

In Iraq, Christmas of 2006, each soldier recieved a RSL Christmas Pack, and in it was a pack of ANZAC biscuts, and other useful things. even now after one bite, I remember feverishly eating these tasty and addictive things, behind a MG 58 GSMG, while in one of our strong points one night, overlooking our compound and perimeter.

This year, I'll head over the the surf side of the island at Woorim for the Dawn Service which starts at 0428h, then over the the RSL for a 'gunfire' breakfast, back home til about 0815, form up for the marchpast, and make our way to the RSL for another ceremony, then the beer flows. Should be a good day.

For those other Australians who visit this site, and those who wish  ;D they were Australians, do have a safe and memorable ANZAC Day, I will.

OWDU


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Apr 2010)

OWDU

Have a safe and memorable ANZAC day as well. I lived in Melbourne for  8 months and Adelaide for 2 months back in 2006/07. Absolutely loved it. I would move to Melbourne in a heartbeat. I'm still the Director for an office based in Adelaide, so I might need to return the last couple weeks of May. 

When I was in Melbourne I went to the RAAF museum in Point Cook. Great museum and the first place I had ever heard of the "Red Baron" being shot down by Australian gunners.

I found out last summer that they were selling Coopers beer in Ontario. It was great, but I haven't been able to find it lately.


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2010)

Nice story about the skull ( complete with bullet hole ) getting a proper burial. I remember reading about skulls being sent back to the States from the Pacific as souvenirs. Years later getting tossed out of car windows. The police would be called, and some sort of homicide investigation would have to take place. 

"On occasion, these "Japanese trophy skulls" have confused police when they have turned up during murder investigations. It has been reported that when the remains of Japanese soldiers were repatriated from the Mariana Islands in 1984, sixty percent were missing their skulls.":
http://george.loper.org/trends/2002/Mar/65.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2010)

Never Forgotten


----------



## cn (24 Apr 2010)

Good info OWDU.. 

I remember in one of my high school history classes we watched a Mel Gibson movie called 'Gallipoli' about this same campaign, very entertaining (although I'm not sure how historically accurate).. but the film did a good job showing the brutalities of the battle..


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Apr 2010)

hope you have a great anzac day mate ...
i will definately try that bisquit recipe...
my granda's 3 brothers immigrated to
australia after ww1.... they were scot's
born in dundee scotland.... and are very 
proud of thier scot and australian family
heritage/history.... as iam and you are...
their sacrifice will not be forgotton
              cheers (cracking a cold one)
                 scoty b


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2010)

Well, just in after a very long day, which went very well for all. 15 hours of being on the move.

Met some old Vets, and another bloke (formerly from 2RAR) who also did a tour in Iraq.

Had lots to swill, played Two Up for a few hours, was up $300, and lost it all, shy of $20, which paid for some food, and I am still hungry.

I have heaps of pics, some which I will post in the morrow, as I am not having the patience to upload stuff now, so watch and shoot for pics tomorrow.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## GAP (25 Apr 2010)

Anzac Day helicopter crash kills three in New Zealand 
Article Link

Three New Zealand air force staff have died after a military helicopter heading to an Anzac Day memorial service crashed near Wellington.

It came down in a rugged area north of the city before dawn, reports say.

A fourth member of the Royal New Zealand Air Force was seriously injured in the accident.

Thousands of people mark the anniversary of the World War I Anzac (Australian and New Zealand Army Corps) landing at Gallipoli.

"I have received news that three members of the Royal New Zealand Air Force have lost their lives in a helicopter crash and that a fourth is seriously injured," New Zealand Prime Minister John Key said at a memorial service in Gallipoli.

"This tragedy is a stark reminder that our personnel still face great risks today as they serve their country."

Anzac Day commemmorates the bloody fight for the Gallipoli peninsula in Turkey, which began on 25 April 1915.

More than 10,000 New Zealand and Australian servicemen were among some 100,000 soldiers who died in the failed eight-month campaign.

Australian services were also interrupted by an accident, when a World War II-era military lorry reportedly crashed into marchers at a Melbourne parade, injuring two elderly Veterans. 
More on link


----------



## downhillslide (25 Apr 2010)

Just spent three weeks on the Gold Coast for a visit. It was fantastic and the ANZAC Cookies were great (various Brand names). Ran into an old Aussie Arty guy at the Market on Mt Tamborine. Gotta visit the Island again soon.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2010)

The Gold Coast is a very fast place, keeps up with Miami in Florida, with similar high-rises and lifestyle. Lots of transients though and can be a very dangerous place. Glad you had fun. I am about 2 hrs north of the Goldie and Surfer's Paradise.

Meanwhile here is some pics from yesterday's ANZAC Day activity at the Bribie Island RSL......

The Pipes and drums of course, just like any Legion back home, and those songs they played brought back many memories of my TI from my CF days...

Note the 'regimental highland pooch' had a dirty great big poo (literally a '3 coiler') on the carpet, which caused much laughter, as the drummer Sheila had not a clue, and nearly stepped in it numerous times, ha!  ;D

OWDU


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2010)

Cute picture of the dog. That tartan is hideous though.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2010)

More......

Ya, thats me in my 'fat retired state', rather 'loaded' on free Castlemaine's XXXX Gold Lager. Being a tropical environment, sure appreciate the dress standards, the shorts ( ya, those are converted now trendy OG107s), and shirt, and yes the sandles too. To my suprise, the display case has a bunch of stuff (uniform [hard to believe I once fitted into it just 3 short years ago], AK bayonet, Russian gas mask, Iraqi badges, spent AK casings etc etc) I had donated from my time in Iraq, which felt weird, seeing people read about the artifacts.

Two's Up was played all day and where I both won and lost my fortune. Easy come, easy go. Two's Up can only be legally played on ANZAC Day, a tradition which goes back to Gallipoli.

A view of the general crowd in the pub area of the RSL.

EDITs to add WRT tartan colours, those belong to the Queensland Rural Fire Service, as it's their band :nod:


OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2010)

Thought I'd add this, since afterall still ANZAC Day in the northern hemisphere...

The Anzac on the Wall 


I wandered thru a country town 'cos I had time to spare,
And went into an antique shop to see what was in there.
Old Bikes and pumps and kero lamps, but hidden by it all,
A photo of a soldier boy - an Anzac on the Wall.

'The Anzac have a name?' I asked. The old man answered 'No,.
The ones who could have told me mate, have passed on long ago.
The old man kept on talking and, according to his tale,
The photo was unwanted junk bought from a clearance sale.

'I asked around,' the old man said, 'but no one knows his face,
He's been on that wall twenty years, deserves a better place.
For some one must have loved him so, it seems a shame somehow.'
I nodded in agreement and then said, 'I'll take him now.'

My nameless digger's photo, well it was a sorry sight
A cracked glass pane and a broken frame - I had to make it right
To prise the photo from its frame I took care just in case,
'Cause only sticky paper held the cardboard back in place.

I peeled away the faded screed and much to my surprise,
Two letters and a telegram appeared before my eyes
The first reveals my Anzac's name, and regiment of course
John Mathew Francis Stuart - of Australia's own Light Horse.

This letter written from the front, my interest now was keen
This note was dated August seventh 1917
'Dear Mum, I'm at Khalasa Springs not far from the Red Sea
They say it's in the Bible - looks like Billabong to me.

'My Kathy wrote I'm in her prayers she's still my bride to be
I just cant wait to see you both you're all the world to me
And Mum you'll soon meet Bluey, last month they shipped him out
I told him to call on you when he's up and about.'

'That bluey is a larrikin, and we all thought it funny
He lobbed a Turkish hand grenade into the Co's dunny.
I told you how he dragged me wounded in from no man's land
He stopped the bleeding closed the wound with only his bare hand.'

'Then he copped it at the front from some stray shrapnel blast
It was my turn to drag him in and I thought he wouldn't last
He woke up in hospital, and nearly lost his mind
Cause out there on the battlefield he'd left one leg behind.'

'He's been in a bad way mum, he knows he'll ride no more
Like me he loves a horse's back he was a champ before.
So Please Mum can you take him in, he's been like my brother
Raised in a Queensland orphanage he' s never known a mother.'

But Struth, I miss Australia mum, and in my mind each day
I am a mountain cattleman on high plains far away
I'm mustering white-faced cattle, with no camel's hump in sight
And I waltz my Matilda by a campfire every night

I wonder who rides Billy, I heard the pub burnt down
I'll always love you and please say hooroo to all in town'. 
The second letter I could see was in a lady's hand
An answer to her soldier son there in a foreign land

Her copperplate was perfect, the pages neat and clean
It bore the date November 3rd 1917.
'T'was hard enough to lose your Dad, without you at the war
I'd hoped you would be home by now - each day I miss you more'

'Your Kathy calls around a lot since you have been away
To share with me her hopes and dreams about your wedding day
And Bluey has arrived - and what a godsend he has been
We talked and laughed for days about the things you've done and seen'

'He really is a comfort, and works hard around the farm,
I read the same hope in his eyes that you wont come to harm.
Mc Connell's kids rode Billy, but suddenly that changed
We had a violent lightning storm, and it was really strange.' 

'Last Wednesday just on midnight, not a single cloud in sight
It raged for several minutes, it gave us all a fright
It really spooked your Billy - and he screamed and bucked and reared
And then he rushed the sliprail fence, which by a foot he cleared'

'They brought him back next afternoon, but something's changed I fear
It's like the day you brought him home, for no one can get near
Remember when you caught him with his black and flowing mane?
Now Horse breakers fear the beast that only you can tame,' 

'That's why we need you home son' - then the flow of ink went dry-
This letter was unfinished, and I couldn't work out why.
Until I started reading the letter number three
A yellow telegram delivered news of tragedy 

Her son killed in action - oh - what pain that must have been
The Same date as her letter - 3rd November 17
This letter which was never sent, became then one of three
She sealed behind the photo's face - the face she longed to see.

And John's home town's old timers -children when he went to war
Would say no greater cattleman had left the town before.
They knew his widowed mother well - and with respect did tell
How when she lost her only boy she lost her mind as well. 

She could not face the awful truth, to strangers she would speak
'My Johnny's at the war you know , he's coming home next week.'
They all remembered Bluey he stayed on to the end
A younger man with wooden leg became her closest friend

And he would go and find her when she wandered old and weak
And always softly say 'yes dear - John will be home next week.'
Then when she died Bluey moved on, to Queensland some did say
I tried to find out where he went, but don't know to this day 

And Kathy never wed - a lonely spinster some found odd
She wouldn't set foot in a church - she'd turned her back on God
John's mother left no will I learned on my detective trail
This explains my photo's journey, that clearance sale 

So I continued digging cause I wanted to know more
I found John's name with thousands in the records of the war
His last ride proved his courage - a ride you will acclaim
The Light Horse Charge at Beersheba of everlasting fame

That last day in October back in 1917
At 4pm our brave boys fell - that sad fact I did glean
That's when John's life was sacrificed, the record's crystal clear
But 4pm in Beersheba is midnight over here....... 

So as John's gallant spirit rose to cross the great divide
Were lightning bolts back home a signal from the other side?
Is that why Billy bolted and went racing as in pain?
Because he'd never feel his master on his back again? 

Was it coincidental? same time - same day - same date?
Some proof of numerology, or just a quirk of fate?
I think it's more than that, you know, as I've heard wiser men,
Acknowledge there are many things that go beyond our ken

Where craggy peaks guard secrets neath dark skies torn asunder
Where hoofbeats are companions to the rolling waves of thunder
Where lightning cracks like 303's and ricochets again
Where howling moaning gusts of wind sound just like dying men
Some Mountain cattlemen have sworn on lonely alpine track
They've glimpsed a huge black stallion - Light Horseman on his back.

Yes Sceptics say, it's swirling clouds just forming apparitions
Oh no, my friend you cant dismiss all this as superstition
The desert of Beersheba - or windswept Aussie range
John Stuart rides forever there - Now I don't find that strange. 

Now some gaze at this photo, and they often question me
And I tell them a small white lie, and say he's family.
'You must be proud of him.' they say - I tell them, one and all,
That's why he takes the pride of place - my Anzac on the Wall.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (25 Apr 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The Gold Coast is a very fast place, keeps up with Miami in Florida, with similar high-rises and lifestyle. Lots of transients though and can be a very dangerous place. Glad you had fun. I am about 2 hrs north of the Goldie and Surfer's Paradise.
> 
> Meanwhile here is some pics from yesterday's ANZAC Day activity at the Bribie Island RSL......
> 
> ...




Yah the Gold Coast is also dangerous on your wallet so I hear.....

My brother lived in Mt Isa for a year and a half... worked at the mines there he told me about the gold coast says its a sweet place but he would blow entire paycheques there


----------

